# Found - SPOT beacon



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

Found SPOT beacon south of Carbondale on the side of HWY 133. I did a "check-OK" from the found location, so you should be able to log into your account to see where it's at. PM me and provide the ESN# to ID.


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

You could contact Spot directly.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

I tried SPOT directly, no feedback.


----------

